# kane corso in WA state?



## grayzone (May 6, 2011)

k so ive been thinkin about gettin a new dog for some time now. im really inclined to getting a kane corso, as i want a large , protective, fearsome breed... without being on the bully breed list. i realize these dogs get quite pricey, and thats fine, but if anybody in WA state knows where to find a LOCAL breeder, said breeder would be gettin my bizz 1st. thanks in advance


----------



## pitbulllady (May 6, 2011)

grayzone said:


> k so ive been thinkin about gettin a new dog for some time now. im really inclined to getting a kane corso, as i want a large , protective, fearsome breed... without being on the bully breed list. i realize these dogs get quite pricey, and thats fine, but if anybody in WA state knows where to find a LOCAL breeder, said breeder would be gettin my bizz 1st. thanks in advance


Cane Corsos usually ARE included on the lists of banned breeds, if not by name, by virtue of their appearance.  The average person cannot distinguish between a Cane Corso and their notion of a "pit bull".  I had a Cane Corso once, and most people thought he was one of my APBTs, nevermind that he weighed 120 pounds and any of my APBT's could have walked underneath him with room to spare!  There are many breeder sites online on which you can look up breeders by state, once you've decided on a breed.  Just be aware that there are a lot of health issues with this breed, especially hip problems, and that shyness is far more of a problem than aggression.

pitbulllady


----------



## peterock44 (May 6, 2011)

www.breeders.net is a good search

15 seconds got me here http://www.oldworldcanecorso.com/

well that breeders site wont let me enter, so just use your zip and see what it pulls up on the breeders.net site


----------



## LeilaNami (May 6, 2011)

grayzone said:


> k so ive been thinkin about gettin a new dog for some time now. im really inclined to getting a kane corso, as i want a large , protective, fearsome breed... without being on the bully breed list. i realize these dogs get quite pricey, and thats fine, but if anybody in WA state knows where to find a LOCAL breeder, said breeder would be gettin my bizz 1st. thanks in advance


If that's all you were looking for in a dog then I would recommend an English mastiff or Newfie.  As with all large breeds, there are many health risks including the hips.  The mastiffs are large and intimidating looking but they are usually not on the breed ban lists because of their gentle temperament (despite how they look) and the same goes for the Newfoundland.  Despite being docile, both breeds can be trained for protection and/or watchdog.  

Cane Corsos are fantastic dogs but, as pitbulllady said, you are probably going to run into the same issues as if you had a APBT anyway.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 6, 2011)

Get a Jack Russell.  They're fearsome, protective and think they are large.

Joking aside, research, research, research before you commit.  Local laws, HOA, etc.   As pitbulllady said, Cane Corso usually *is* included on the bully breed and banned lists.  And, they do tend to be more reserved with a tendency toward fear aggression versus dominance aggression.

Expense doesn't stop at purchase.  The bigger they are, the more expensive they are to fix when they break.  (Cruciate surgery, bloat surgery, hip replacement, etc)  Have a large savings account.  

I'm not a proponent of using a dog as protection.  I protect my dogs.  And you may find yourself doing a lot of protecting of a Cane Corso against the misinformed masses.  There are better, more effective means of protection.


----------



## grayzone (May 6, 2011)

thanks to all who have replied.  i honestly dont know much about these dogs, so research IS  a fantastic idea lol... all i know is i got a buddy who has one and that dog is AWESOME.... and i hear ya about using a dog as home protection, and his look alone would do the trick... if not, i got other means.    just fascinated by them, and know my buddys dog was awesome with kids, which is a plus for me as i have a soon to be 7yr old daughter... i have been lucky with my pit shes a doll.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 6, 2011)

You might try Cane Corso Rescue, too.  A mind-boggling number of purebred dogs end up in shelters and rescues.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 8, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> You might try Cane Corso Rescue, too.  A mind-boggling number of purebred dogs end up in shelters and rescues.


Astounding but true.


----------



## Bigboy (May 9, 2011)

Canecorsorescue.org is a good place to go.  They're unfortunately another one of the working breeds that has been largely ruined by breeding to "standards".  I was considering purchasing one about two years ago but have since changed my mind after doing a lot of research.  They are genetic time bombs from what I've gathered and if you do plan to get one you should expect to need to pay for some pretty expensive surgery in the future.  it isn't guaranteed but it is more than likely that your purebred cane corso will have hip or elbow problems in its lifetime.  

Your best bet in avoiding that is to find a breeder who hip and elbow tests their dogs before breeding but even if both parents are themselves rated excellent it is no guarantee that every pup in that litter will be excellent as well because the deformities related to hip and elbow dysplasia are polygenic and environmental stimulus plays a large role as well.  

You also need to make sure you are buying a dog that fits your lifestyle and not just your tastes.  Cane Corso are beautifully built and impressive, intimidating dogs but they require intense obedience training, extensive socialization, exercise and mental stimulation.  You might try fostering some dogs first from shelters until you find something that suites you best.  Even a few small to medium sized dogs will be less of a handful than a giant guardian breed like a Cane.


----------

